# Can we claim back VAT now we are Expats?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all, need advice. House sale is now going through in the UK and we will be given a healthy bill from both estate agent and solicitor. Both will be plus VAT, as we are now Expats, is there a way that we can reclaim the VAT back. When we moved our possesions, the UK shipping company did not charge any VAT. All help gratefully received.


----------

